# info



## 19bowie84 (May 12, 2011)

hey my pitbull had pups over 6months ago now and ever since her teats wont go back up properly they just hang can anybody tell me why??

she got mastitis just after having the pups would this have an effect on it???


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Because her owner bred her without having a clue as to what the hell he was doing that's why. This crap makes me so mad. Dude ever hear of a vet?


----------



## 19bowie84 (May 12, 2011)

who are u callin a crap owner obviously i brought her to the vets and the infection cleared up perfect,its the teats hanging down that im enquirin about, my dog is 100% healthy aside from that so how would u no if im crap or not?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

19bowie84 said:


> who are u callin a crap owner obviously i brought her to the vets and the infection cleared up perfect,its the teats hanging down that im enquirin about, my dog is 100% healthy aside from that so how would u no if im crap or not?


Because if you were any kind of legitimate breeder you wouldn't be asking this question. I am sure you bred your bitch and like most people in the world breeding these dog's you had no other reason to breed other than to make money of some pups. If you actually have a vet than you should have the vet look at her.

Some dog's teats go back within a few months and some dog's don't it's called giving birth. Her teats may never fully shrink back to normal size. How many times have you bred her? I don't know if I want to even know the answer to this. Also how old is she? And how big was the litter? Also how soon did you wean her from the pups ?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

The answer will vary depending on your answers to Sadie's questions above.
Her teets will probably not be the same size they were before.And if she doesn't get enough exercise they will never fully go back up.My dog had a litter almost 2 yrs ago now and the mothers teets still hang down lower than they should because she is very lazy and won't exercise.


----------



## 19bowie84 (May 12, 2011)

it was the first time i bred her and i asked a lot about it before i did and it wasnt for the money far from it, my bitch is goin on 3 soon, she is 8months old in the pic i have up, my vet said it will take time for them to go back up but i thought id check it on a pitbull site as ireland dont have many pitbulls and vets are inclined to treat them as any kind of dog, a bit of information of ppl actually wit knowledge of the pitbulls is wat i need not a course of antib's from my vet that wouldnt no to much.

and she had 6 on her first litter


----------



## 19bowie84 (May 12, 2011)

tnx dixiland i bring her off everyday there are plenty of fields not far from me so she has a lot of exercise,its mainly her back say 4 teats that hang down alot the rest are kinda fine??


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You need to exercise her and make sure she is getting proper nutrition and on the best quality feed that you can afford. Breeding a dog is a big responsibility and shouldn't be done unless there is a good reason to be breed to begin with. You have already done it so nothing can be done at this point. I would recommend you spay her and not breed her again. As it was already stated when you breed a dog it put's a huge strain on the bitches body. Some dog's bounce back and some dog's take longer. Either way pregnancy takes a toll on the dog's body and her teats may never look the same again. Factor's include age, number of times the dog has been bred, how soon the bitch was weaned from the pups, how active the bitch was prior to breeding her and how active she is in general.


----------



## 19bowie84 (May 12, 2011)

well i looked up everything while i bred her and her pups came out fine i weened them off at the rite time (so i think from information i got) and i feed her gain complete dog nuts and would put an egg over it maybe once a wk, i have an interest in pitbulls and certainly wouldnt want anything happening to my one which was the main reason i looked all this up while i was breeding her.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

What kind of food do you feed?I couldn't understand what you meant.
And I think it's safe to say that we all have a interest in pit bulls,but that doesn't mean that we should all breed them.If you want to get into breeding you need to go about it the right way.Find a mentor.It takes years and years of research ,not just jumping on in.Yeah anybody can breed.but don't you want to know exactly what you'e doing first?And you need to be breeding to better the breed.Not just because you have an interest in them.
Not trying to be mean or harsh.


----------



## 19bowie84 (May 12, 2011)

thank u at least u word things better, in ireland there is not many pitbulls so there are not many ppl ya could ask thats why i got most of it online i asked the person i got the dog from alrite but to be honest i dont think they had the same interest as you or i would have, i feed her gain complete dog nuts its an irish brand.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Just continue doing lots and lots of research before breeding again.It's more than just sticking 2 dogs together.You need to know about genetics and everything.Are there shows over there you can compete your dogs in?If so those are a great place to meet people that have knowledge in the breed.


----------



## 19bowie84 (May 12, 2011)

we have shows alright but not a such for pitbulls im not goin to be breedin her again anyway i didnt on plan on after she got the mastitis it was just to know if they were goin to ever go back up?? and is it true that pitbulls will loose there hair if ya feed them more than a certain percentage of protein because it happened wit mine at the start or is it just coincidental that it stopped??


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmmm I'm not too sure about that.How much protein were you feeding her?I know that too much protien can cause problems in the joints and etc.. but IDK about hair loss.
If you start a new thread asking about it I'm sure you'll get alot more answers and help.


----------



## 19bowie84 (May 12, 2011)

i was feedin her nuts wit 24% protein in it and her tail started to lose it in patches not clumps now but noticable still then it went up her back legs,then i was told that anythin over 20%does this to that breed and it hasnt happened since i changed her to the nuts shes on now which is 20%?? tnx again dixie


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

they lose hair after having puppys sometimes , it wouldnt have anything to do with the protein in the food. Was this after her pups were born that she had hairloss? its usually due to the imbalance of hormones afterwards and its a normal thing.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

no high protein doesnt cause that , my dogs food has over 30% protein and never have any of them had bald patches of hair or thinnning of hair.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I wouldn't call 24% too high of protein.My dogs are not very active at all and they get around that much.And if I had a dog that was very active then I would up the protein some.
Oh and you're very welcome!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

What are the ingredients in your dog food?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

OKAY... 

THESE DOGS NEED HIGH PROTIEN!! they are carnivores and the lb for lb the best muscle and the best dog.. Muscle needs protien... SO you need to feed 26% or higher!

Your dog went bald most likely do to stress and or stress induced Demo which in some scatterbred dogs arises and disapates as stress levels rise and fall sometimes not ever seen until drops a brood.. 

The tits on your dog are big because you probably left the pups on the mamma longer than is really needed.. WITH APBTS sometimes you have to remove the pups 4wks as they are fully teethed and destroying the mamma undercariage. .. Shes 3 and a house dog I take it? you can count on her having large tits for rest of her years probably around the size of your pinky from the last joint to the tip of your pinky right? I have seen some real draggy tits on over bred dogs and thats the most comon complaint about the dogs tits is if a dog has had several litters and the tips of nips drag the ground.. 

JFYI .. Breeding APBTs when your not prepared fiscally and mentally to keep every pup is a very bad idea and doesnt turn out like orginally intended.. BYB's are unethical unprepaired, misinformed; and need to remember we can never know to much, keep learning.. We all start green the key is to learn as much as possible; thanks for the inquiry and welcome aboard.. .


----------



## 19bowie84 (May 12, 2011)

cereals, meat and animal derivatives, veg, oils and fat,minerals and vitimans 
protien 20%
oil 9%
fibre 3%
ash 7.5%

is this any good??


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

just normal dog food


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> OKAY...
> 
> THESE DOGS NEED HIGH PROTIEN!! they are carnivores and the lb for lb the best muscle and the best dog.. Muscle needs protien... SO you need to feed 26% or higher!
> 
> ...


It says in other thread that her hair loss is before she got prego.And I ony feed about 24% protein because my dogs are lazy that will only run for about 5 min before plopping over,except Fatboy.He'll run all day.So he does get more.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Go to Atwoods or Big Rs .. they have Duralife 26% for less than $20 a 40lb bag.. Ol roy 26% is better than that 20% for your dog.. if its less than 26% your not doing your dog justice.. I feed raw except in the heat of the summer and while on the road; then I use duralife 26% and frozen Biljac. These are the best products for the working class good nutirients and still affordable... Hope this helps. up:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^ :rofl: @ dixie ... .. well.. thats completely different.. BYB and proud? Im out:flush:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

19bowie84 said:


> well i looked up everything while i bred her and her pups came out fine i weened them off at the rite time (so i think from information i got) and i feed her gain complete dog nuts and would put an egg over it maybe once a wk, i have an interest in pitbulls and certainly wouldnt want anything happening to my one which was the main reason i looked all this up while i was breeding her.





19bowie84 said:


> i was feedin her nuts wit 24% protein in it and her tail started to lose it in patches not clumps now but noticable still then it went up her back legs,then i was told that anythin over 20%does this to that breed and it hasnt happened since i changed her to the nuts shes on now which is 20%?? tnx again dixie


You are feeding nuts? Any reason why? too much of a good thing could cause issues. I would bet it was just due to having pups, many bitches lose hair after having pups but it will come back.
As far as her teats go I bet you left the pups on too long. They should be weaned at about 4-4.5 weeks old and then you have to know how to reduce the milk in the bitch properly through water and feeding. All that will help suck her body back up. If it has been this long she may just be like that for ever now.



19bowie84 said:


> cereals, meat and animal derivatives, veg, oils and fat,minerals and vitimans
> protien 20%
> oil 9%
> fibre 3%
> ...


You could go higher in protein I feed around 28% I do not like going over 30% it starts to get hard on the kidney's.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Breed it to a blue gator mouth and it will go back to normal.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think its called gain compete dog nuts { not actually nuts }


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they sell orijen in Ireland. It's my understanding that it is a reasonable food. You might consider switching.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Gain Pet Feeds: All Dogs - Gain Complete 
is that the food you feed?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm pretty sure "nuts" means nuggets. In reference to kibble.


----------



## 19bowie84 (May 12, 2011)

yeah gain pet foods thats wat i feed her, all this happened before she came into pup the lack of protien maybe brought on the mastitis?? i weaned the pups off her the end of 3rd wk start of 4th and gave her exercise as normal


----------



## 19bowie84 (May 12, 2011)

tnx ekcomac i must look out for that


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> You are feeding nuts?
> 
> .


that's what I thought he was talking about at first too.lol.But it's the name of the dog food.He's in Ireland


davidfitness83 said:


> Breed it to a blue gator mouth and it will go back to normal.


Kinda hard to help educate people to do the right thing when you have to wade through the sarcasm


----------



## 19bowie84 (May 12, 2011)

every little bit of info helps tho its good to hear diff opinions off ppl that actually no and have a full interest in pitbulls instead of the know all ppl that really havent a clue like myself once, tnx again.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

The best advice he can get is to fix the dog immediately, feed it good food and the hair should go back to normal. Whether pits are rare in Ireland or not, this guy has no reason breeding these dogs. I also know where ever these dogs are illegal the vets won't treat them and the animals will get confiscated by animal control and put down.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

1. No business breeding, its apparent you have little knowledge to do so.
2. Ive never fed a dog with less protein than 32%, currently im feeding Orijen and the food theyre on has 40%. They are thriving, first dogs ive fed Orijen too and unless something drastically changes i will probably always feed it. I've never had better results.
3. I cant find anything on Gain as to the actual ingredients but it sounds like its mediocre at best.

Everyone else has summed everything up for you. Dont breed again.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

19bowie84 I don't know how it is over there where you are from with this breed. But here in the states these dog's are so overbred it's disgusting. It's not uncommon to see idiots breed these dog's until that can't walk anymore make a whole bunch of money and then dump them off on the side of the road somewhere like trash. I for one am sick and tired of seeing it. I don't know you nor do I know why you chose to breed your dog. But what I do know is our breed is being banned faster than these dog's are getting homes. Because everyone want's to own a pit bull to breed them but very few want to step up to the plate and be responsible dog owners. I am not nice about this kind of stuff I'm just not and I am not going to apologize for it either I have been around the breed for awhile now I have never bred a dog or has an accidental breeding and I have owned intact dog's all my life. I hope for the breeds sake and for the sake of your dog you will spay her and never breed her again.


----------



## 19bowie84 (May 12, 2011)

david wit all due respect did ya even read my post this happened good few months ago her hair is after growin back an all and breedin her had nothing to do wit it again ill point out READ my post first, it was out of curiosity that i asked was it the protien percentage that was to high or just coincidental that it stopped when i changed her food and wat makes u think that u can breed pits more than i can, im sure u once started off at the start knowin as much as i did but askin questions on these forums help wit knowing more ok,u might no more and done all this before but we share the same interest ok


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> 1. No business breeding, its apparent you have little knowledge to do so.
> 2. Ive never fed a dog with less protein than 32%, currently im feeding Orijen and the food theyre on has 40%. They are thriving, first dogs ive fed Orijen too and unless something drastically changes i will probably always feed it. I've never had better results.
> 3. I cant find anything on Gain as to the actual ingredients but it sounds like its mediocre at best.
> 
> Everyone else has summed everything up for you. Dont breed again.


This is something that we have to disagree on and there is research supporting both high and low protein. I tend to go on the lower side of protein because of how hard it is on the kidney's how ever some people have great success with higher levels. The best thing to do is look at the dog but 20% IMO is too low.



EckoMac said:


> I'm pretty sure "nuts" means nuggets. In reference to kibble.


LMAO oops that makes sense, I was trying to wrap my head around feeding nuts!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

19bowie84 said:


> david wit all due respect did ya even read my post this happened good few months ago her hair is after growin back an all and breedin her had nothing to do wit it again ill point out READ my post first, it was out of curiosity that i asked was it the protien percentage that was to high or just coincidental that it stopped when i changed her food and wat makes u think that u can breed pits more than i can, im sure u once started off at the start knowin as much as i did but askin questions on these forums help wit knowing more ok,u might no more and done all this before but we share the same interest ok


lmfao dude i dont know who you were directing the "what makes you think you can breed pits more than i can" but ive owned this beed my entire life and not ONCE have i done a breeding. Not once have i thought about breeding nor will i ever breed. Want to know why? I have no desire to. I dont have the time and energy as well as the money to do it properly therefore im not going to damage this breed just to make a buck or brag about how im some breeder.

Not everyone is a breeder that owns these dogs, or any dogs for that matter. Very few breeders actually do it right and those very few i support. Everyone else is just creating a massive problem. Ignorance, selfishness, BSL and lack of knowledge all falls under that massive problem.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> This is something that we have to disagree on and there is research supporting both high and low protein. I tend to go on the lower side of protein because of how hard it is on the kidney's how ever some people have great success with higher levels. The best thing to do is look at the dog but 20% IMO is too low.
> 
> LMAO oops that makes sense, I was trying to wrap my head around feeding nuts!


Well we cant always agree on everything. :roll: I believe we agree on majority of the core issues. I think when it comes to dog foods most will disagree on what works simply because all dogs are different.. Ive never had issues with it so of course, i have no problem with it. High protein + lots of water + lots of exercise = dogs happy.. At least, thats how it is for me.

I do agree with you, 20% is too low. I personally wouldnt recommend below 28% setting aside my own success however you may think that is a little high


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> The best advice he can get is to fix the dog immediately, feed it good food and the hair should go back to normal. Whether pits are rare in Ireland or not, this guy has no reason breeding these dogs. I also know where ever these dogs are illegal the vets won't treat them and the animals will get confiscated by animal control and put down.


:goodpost:



KMdogs said:


> 1. No business breeding, its apparent you have little knowledge to do so.
> 2. Ive never fed a dog with less protein than 32%, currently im feeding Orijen and the food theyre on has 40%. They are thriving, first dogs ive fed Orijen too and unless something drastically changes i will probably always feed it. I've never had better results.
> 3. I cant find anything on Gain as to the actual ingredients but it sounds like its mediocre at best.
> 
> Everyone else has summed everything up for you.* Dont breed again.*


:goodpost:

I feed EVO and that is also high in protein. Some of my past dog's have had issues with high protein kibbles and with growing pups it can cause issues. But I think overall it depends on each dog individually and if you have a dog who is not doing well on a particular feed than you make adjustments.


----------



## 19bowie84 (May 12, 2011)

does any1read the posts or do ye all just follow up on wat was said durin the posts im not breedin her again i kept 3of the pups when they were born as pets cos i had a big garden it wasnt for money,i had to move home recently so i got very good homes for the pups where i checked and knew that they were goin to a good home and made sure i could see the pups from time to time, i posted the ingredients on my other thread try gain pet food in google to look it up,her hair loss was BEFORE she even went into pup, and the reason im askin is so ill have the information for other ppl and the ppl i gave the pups to incase the same thing happens to them, at least im tryin to find out bout all this instead of ruinin the dog wit wat i thought was right for her its advice im lookin for not a lecture


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have had issues with knuckling over in pups and it scares me off the higher protein levels. Plus your right what ever works is what I feed and my dogs do great on it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok I think we need to step back and look at this from another point, he stated he wont be breeding her again after the mastitis and he did come on here seeking info and advice { which is what we want everyone with this breed to do if they dont know right?} If everyone keeps bashing this guy for the same thing OVER N OVER what do you think will happen? he will leave without info and knowledge but still own this breed is that a better option here? I see the same thing in everyones post here and he has answered and by this point I would be gettin defensive as well. The pups are long done nothing anyone can do for that matter, But if we can offer advice on proper food, reasons for the hair loss, ect then dont you think that would be more productive?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Ok I think we need to step back and look at this from another point, he stated he wont be breeding her again after the mastitis and he did come on here seeking info and advice { which is what we want everyone with this breed to do if they dont know right?} If everyone keeps bashing this guy for the same thing OVER N OVER what do you think will happen? he will leave without info and knowledge but still own this breed is that a better option here? I see the same thing in everyones post here and he has answered and by this point I would be gettin defensive as well. The pups are long done nothing anyone can do for that matter, But if we can offer advice on proper food, reasons for the hair loss, ect then dont you think that would be more productive?


Sometimes you have to drill the truth for it to set in, i don't believe anyone has said anything to turn this guy away from here. In order to own this breed you do need some what of a thick skin, especially in the states and other countries with some form of BSL and opinions against the breed.

Perhaps your right however when someone breeds and theres no reason, it creates a huge problem that many of us are that passionate about that we do get heated because we've personally seen what happens. Not saying you haven't or anything, just speaking generally.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't support back yard breeder's and I don't have sympathy for them. I told him what I thought maybe not in the way he wanted to hear it but he got the message. I don't care how this guy feels. My only concern is this breed if your not part of the solution than your part of the problem if he is going to leave because someone told him the truth than that's his business. I helped him but I am NOT going to enable the crap he is doing I am going to tell him straight up that he has no business breeding dogs if he can't even figure out how to care for a bitch after she has had the pups.


----------



## 19bowie84 (May 12, 2011)

thank u angel baby its more like bein on the jerry springer show than a pitbull forum,ye can all say ya shouldnt do this or shouldnt to that well to late i bred her i was naive now all im lookin for is few simple answers out of curiosity my dog is healthy and very energetic and every1 loves her as they did her pups, it was a foolish mistake breedin her but i cant turn back time and the hair loss was well before and nothin to do wit me breedin her


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

19bowie84 said:


> thank u angel baby its more like bein on the jerry springer show than a pitbull forum,ye can all say ya shouldnt do this or shouldnt to that well to late i bred her i was naive now all im lookin for is few simple answers out of curiosity my dog is healthy and very energetic and every1 loves her as they did her pups, *it was a foolish mistake breedin* her but i cant turn back time and the hair loss was well before and nothin to do wit me breedin her


That is one step in the right direction. I am glad you at least acknowledge you were wrong.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

deff a good step , as for the teats comming up I think everyone has answered , proper food and exercise , but some of the times the teats wont come up like they used too , or can take longer then 6 months.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Ok I think we need to step back and look at this from another point, he stated he wont be breeding her again after the mastitis and he did come on here seeking info and advice { which is what we want everyone with this breed to do if they dont know right?} If everyone keeps bashing this guy for the same thing OVER N OVER what do you think will happen? he will leave without info and knowledge but still own this breed is that a better option here? I see the same thing in everyones post here and he has answered and by this point I would be gettin defensive as well. The pups are long done nothing anyone can do for that matter, But if we can offer advice on proper food, reasons for the hair loss, ect then dont you think that would be more productive?


:goodpost:

totally agree with you.

Sometimes people attack when your giving opinions and then act like THEY are the only possible one who could be correct when they are just also giving opinions. They tend to make it seem like they want to help educate people when they just try and make them feel stupid instead of having conversations and explaining their OPINIONS and how their history may help you in the future with your dog. He was looking for help, not to get bashed and made jokes of. So frustrating sometimes.

Good luck with your girl, I hope you stick around to learn not everyone always agrees, but we all want the best for these breeds and you can learn a real lot here from educated, knowledgeable people who tend to forget their opinions are not facts  Most likely someone has been in your shoes before and can help get you answers you need.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

ames said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> totally agree with you.
> 
> ...


I completely disagree, we all gave facts. Fact is he shouldn't of bred, should spay her, shouldn't continue breeding, etc.

I dont see where anyone gave opinions aside the food aspect, which the majority of this thread wasn't about food. :roll:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> I completely disagree, we all gave facts. Fact is he shouldn't of bred, should spay her, shouldn't continue breeding, etc.
> 
> I dont see where anyone gave opinions aside the food aspect, which the majority of this thread wasn't about food. :roll:


He seems to be a new user and I didn't want to think everyone would bash him for past decisions, or tell him what to do with his dog in the future. I was speaking in general, and I totally agree with you about spay and should not continue to breed, but that is our opinion, based on history of BYB and over crowding, no matter how you look at it, they are our opinions. The fact is its his dog and he can choose to do as he wishes with her. We can suggest and explain the reason behind our opinions, but thats what they are, sorry.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Just thinking noone even asked him why he bred, if his dog has been shown or used for work , and what the reasons were ? maybe I missed that post if someone did , but I think its unfair to jump on someone telling them to spay there dog and how horrible they are for breeding her , yes if he is asking questions like this then you can jump to conclusion he doesnt have all the knowledge you would hope he does but alot of us on here have made mistakes along the way and learned from them { even the big name breeders every recognizes today started out probably not in the best ways and learned from them}. I just think 10 people jumping on someone and saying the EXACT same thing isnt becessary , so many people have been run off here in the last year becasue of this attitude { noone in particular , even I have been hard on some , tough love is needed I agree but there is a line to where it doesnt help anything or teach anyone it pushes people away and causes them to give up on asking for advice for fear of being put down and ridiculed. And then when a big mistake is made and its all over the media people on here are like " that could have been prevented"}.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I asked him a few times why he bred her but I knew by the initial post he wasn't any legitimate breeder it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that one out.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

People like this should be jumped to a degree, he felt "attacked" to a degree because he didnt like what he heard. We have enough BYB's in the world that is why some feel the need to be tough. Im not going to take things like this too easily, i try to keep my cool but with all the educational tools out there in the world, theres no excuse.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

A little tough love never hurt anyone. If you say nothing at all basically it sends the message that what he did was ok. I know people make mistakes I accept that but I would want someone to tell me I messed up if he doesn't know or think what he did was wrong someone needs to tell him. He might get upset but I guarantee he thinks about the information based on facts he was given today. Saying nothing is not an option not when the breed is in the state its in today.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> A little tough love never hurt anyone. If you say nothing at all basically it sends the message that what he did was ok. I know people make mistakes I accept that but I would want someone to tell me I messed up if he doesn't know or think what he did was wrong someone needs to tell him. He might get upset but I guarantee he thinks about the information based on facts he was given today. Saying nothing is not an option not when the breed is in the state its in today.


:goodpost: If they had a "heres a cookie" smiley, id give it to you! haha


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I think there are different ways to educate depending on the person.Sure there are some when tough love is needed.But there are others that may shy away and run from this type of education and will only listen when treated fairly and not like an idiot.I'm all for educating people.With the direction this breed is headed we need more education,not anger.Yes it's frustrating as heck to see this type of thing.So why risk running him away where he will get no education at all?Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Lisa I human aggressive by nature it's in the genes. I come from the right place but I deliver it like a bulldog. Sometimes I cut people some slack it just depends on the situation. I just don't understand why people who own these dogs feel the need to breed them especially when they don't do anything but sit at home and eat and sleep. I look it at like this if this guy is serious about what he said he will take the good with the bad. When people want to learn about something nothing or no one can hold them back or stop them. Heck I have had my mentor get on me about stuff he tells me stuff sometimes and I may not like how he tells me but I know he is not telling me any bull crap. We all have to grow thick skin at some point. These dog's need strong owners I really try to give people the benefit of the doubt but these kind of situations are really nerve striking to me. I can't even begin to understand the mind set of people sometimes. I have never thought about breeding It's hard enough just to take care of the dogs I have giving them all the care they need but to actually think about breeding them and being responsible for those pups. People somehow think once the pup is sold that's it your no longer responsible for those pups. I on the other hand think about what will happen to that pup will it be in the right hands if that pup dies or is bred or mistreated that crap is left on my hands. Why? Because I am the one who chose to bring those pups into the world.I think about all of these things and If I don't have the means to keep the whole litter I don't want to breed anything. I guess I am just different I feel so bad for these dogs they are like a bank of america to most people.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:cheers: .......... Most people dont like to hear they're doing wrong or have been highly misinformed(lied to) most people dont like swallowing their rocks and getting over themselves .. I was brought up semi military so thats not even a question for me; learn from your mistakes and get on with it.. 

He got his answer in an unassaulting fashion; but chose to deal with those that made him feel conflicted as oppose to sound sense.. We all do that from time to time, we get defensive as people being told whats wrong about what we do from other people;begging the question.. 

:hammer: Doh! 

HaVE A GrEaT wEEKeND!!! everyone!!!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I wasn't directing that really at any one person.I just don't want the thread to go in the direction that alot tend to go in and then we never here from the person again and wonder if they went ahead with another breeding or not.
I know exactly what you're saying Sadie.I have no clue why people want to breed.The one oops litter I had with Pretty Girl was a pain in the butt.Yes I know it was my fault and I've already explained on here several times how it happened so I won't get into it again.But anyways,I don't get it.I made no money with the pups (not that I was trying to).Kept one,got 2 back,one of which I had put down for acting HA,and the other 2 I would take back in a heart beat if the owners needed me to for exactly the reason you said Sadie.Because I was the one that brought them into the world so they are ultimitely my responsibilty.
Which is more than I can say for my byb neighbors.Another neighbor got 2 pups from them about 6 months ago and asked them the other day if they would take them back because they're more work than they can handle.They're lab/pit mix.And the people that bred them said no we have all the dogs we want right now,I don't think it costs anything to drop them off at the pound.


----------



## 19bowie84 (May 12, 2011)

its the fact i said prob after bout the 3rd post i understood i was wrong i wasnt breeding her again and that it was a big mistake not to mention that the hair loss was nothing to do wit her going into pup,im listening to all ure comments and taking on board the info ye are givin and i do see all the pups on a regular basis and know the ppl i gave them 2 and also know that they wont do anythin in anyway to hurt those dogs and as far as them breedin my pups is impossible cos the litter was 5dogs and 1bitch and the bitch is goin to be spayed soon, i wouldnt give the pups to any joe soap that would miss treat or even try fight them, when ppl did read the thread bout hair loss properly i got good info and now no that it wasnt the high protein that done it which is the info i was lookin for and can pass that on to the owners of my pups


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

19bowie84 said:


> its the fact i said prob after bout the 3rd post i understood i was wrong i wasnt breeding her again and that it was a big mistake not to mention that the hair loss was nothing to do wit her going into pup,im listening to all ure comments and taking on board the info ye are givin and i do see all the pups on a regular basis and know the ppl i gave them 2 and also know that they wont do anythin in anyway to hurt those dogs and as far as them breedin my pups is impossible cos the litter was 5dogs and 1bitch and the bitch is goin to be spayed soon, i wouldnt give the pups to any joe soap that would miss treat or even try fight them, when ppl did read the thread bout hair loss properly i got good info and now no that it wasnt the high protein that done it which is the info i was lookin for and can pass that on to the owners of my pups


Welcome to the forum  I read the whole thread and everything was already said. On that note I believe in spaying her you will see some shrinking of the nipples after awhile but they will always be a little on the bigger side. Good luck and I hope you stick around here.


----------

